# Pasteurizer



## goatiegurl*Oh

Would a pasteurizer be a good thing to have? I saw an older safeguard 2 gallon pasteurizer on craigslist for $75 and I don't know the pricing for those but sounded cheap because I know milking supplies are expensive so thought maybe it would be nice to have just in case


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Here we drink our milk raw so dont need a pasturizer. We do test them all for CAE and other diseasse. It is a personal preferance thing. One thing about used milking stuff is usually all the tubes need to be replaced so check it out but then price out repairing it v new.


----------



## lissablack

I had a Safguard pasteurizer and after I ended up with water all over the floor I gave it away to someone who actually used it all the time. If you get it you have to calibrate it to be sure the temp is correct. My friend who got it uses them routinely to pasteurize milk for feeding to kids on CAE prevention, and also used the milk for people, but sometimes the milk was overcooked. I got milk from him before I had my own. You have to watch, and not assume anything with all of these things. A digital probe thermometer is a must, so you can double check the milk temp.

I ended up getting a Weck style canner, lots more money, but I use it to make a water bath to make cheese, it works well for that, even though I don't pasteurize milk. It is much easier to use. If you find one of those, you need one with the spigot to drain off the water, but a good price on one of them would be worth it. It can be used for water bath canning also, and making cheese.


----------



## lissablack

You still need an outside temp check on the Weck canner also.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

Ok, thanks. I'm planning on dam-raising but testing for CAE/CL so didn't think it would be needed just possibly something nice to have


----------



## .:Linz:.

I've heard they're nice for cooling the milk. Put the milk in the inside canister, ice water on the outside, and it chills the milk pretty fast. *shrug* Never used one though, so I can't vouch for the validity of the statement!


----------



## Dreamchaser

$75 is a good price. But you could probably get it for $50 if you offered. They have been going pretty low on ebay lately.


----------

